# Der Herr der Ringe: Die Gefährten  - Bilbo kommt ins Free-TV



## MarcHatke (26. November 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Herr der Ringe: Die Gefährten  - Bilbo kommt ins Free-TV* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der Herr der Ringe: Die Gefährten  - Bilbo kommt ins Free-TV


----------



## Grelldor (26. November 2013)

Mann Mann Mann... Jetzt werden hier schon Fernsehinhalte geteasert...


----------



## Neawoulf (26. November 2013)

Super-RTL?? Müssen die Filme da jetzt schon verramscht werden? Wie unwürdig ... zum Glück hab ich die als Extended Edition auf DVD. Da schaue ich mir lieber den Münster-Tatort auf SWR an.


----------



## LordCrash (26. November 2013)

Der kommt doch alle paar Wochen/Monate im Free-TV. Wüsste jetzt nicht, was daran so besonders sein sollte.

Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass er an Weihnachten auch wieder bei RTL oder so kommt....


----------



## Exar-K (26. November 2013)

Bei mir kommt der immer in der Extended-Fassung und in HD.


----------



## LordCrash (26. November 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt der immer in der Extended-Fassung und in HD.


 Bei mir auch... 

Ich stolpere da eher immer zufällig drüber, wenn ich mich lustlos durch das Free-TV zappe...


----------



## xdave78 (27. November 2013)

Wer will sich das schon geben mit gefühlten 90 Minuten Werbung in solch Klasse Filmen? Da zieh ich mir lieber zum drölfzigsten Mal meine HdR/ Der Hobbit Blu Ray rein oder guck was ohne Werbung auf Sky. Die armen Schweine die bei sowas auf das inzwischen unterirdische Free-TV angewiesen sind können Einem eigentlich nur leid tun, dass sie das so hinnehmen müssen.


----------



## Lorin1 (27. November 2013)

Das schlimme ist gar nicht mal die Werbung für Produkte, sondern die nochmal genauso lange Trailershow für irgendwelche Sendungen die irgendwann demnächst mal kommen. FURCHTBAR.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Der kommt doch alle paar Wochen/Monate im Free-TV. Wüsste jetzt nicht, was daran so besonders sein sollte.


 Eher Wochen als Monate. Ist noch kein Monat her, da liefen alle drei Teile doch auf Vox. Und erstmals - man staune - sogar im korrekten Bildformat.


----------



## Chemenu (27. November 2013)

Richtig, da hab ich mir den dritten Teil nochmal angesehen. Bei der Schlacht um Minas Tirith kann ich einfach nicht wegschalten. 
Gestern lief auch zum gefühlt 43. mal in diesem Jahr Terminator 2 im TV.


----------



## golani79 (27. November 2013)

*



			Der Herr der Ringe: Die Gefährten  - Bilbo kommt ins Free-TV

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


*lol .. das suggeriert, dass der Film zum ersten Mal im Free TV laufen würde. Dabei gibts den gefühlt eh alle 2-3 Monate auf irgendnem Sender.
Wenn, dann schau ich mir aber eh die extended Fassungen auf DVD an - heut ist auch noch die extended vom Hobbit auf BluRay eingetrudelt


----------



## Peter23 (27. November 2013)

Der Film ist 12 Jahre und kommt ständig im Fernsehen, also was soll das?


----------



## Lukecheater (27. November 2013)

super Troll-Artikel


----------



## LOX-TT (28. November 2013)

schon wieder? Das lief doch kürzlich erst auf VOX oder Kabel1 (glaub Oktober wars)


----------



## LordCrash (28. November 2013)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> schon wieder? Das lief doch kürzlich erst auf VOX oder Kabel1 (glaub Oktober wars)


 Jupp, kommt inzwischen mindestens vier Mal im Jahr...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Jupp, kommt inzwischen mindestens vier Mal im Jahr...


Filme, die Einschaltquoten bringen, werden halt vermehrt gesendet. Und ich denke mal, ich spreche für alle, lieber die x-te Ausstrahlung der HdR als irgendein anderes Kinogekröse...


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (28. November 2013)

Ich muss aber auch gestehen, dass ich bei der Artikelüberschrift dachte: "Kollege, wo warst du die letzten 8-10 Jahre? In einer Höhle ohne Fernsehen?"  

Das ist wirklich ein Artikel, bei dem ich mich nach Sinn und Zweck auf einer Seite, wie dieser, frage. Wohl gerade ein bisl Zeit zum rumbringen gehabt, hm?


----------



## LordCrash (28. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Filme, die Einschaltquoten bringen, werden halt vermehrt gesendet. Und ich denke mal, ich spreche für alle, lieber die x-te Ausstrahlung der HdR als irgendein anderes Kinogekröse...


 Hab ja nicht gesagt, dass das schlecht ist....schade nur, dass man im TV so gut wie nie die Extended Version zu sehen bekommt...


----------



## Lukecheater (28. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Hab ja nicht gesagt, dass das schlecht ist....schade nur, dass man im TV so gut wie nie die Extended Version zu sehen bekommt...


 
Ich schätze mal dass das aus vertraglichen Gründen nicht gemacht wird.


----------



## LordCrash (28. November 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal dass das aus vertraglichen Gründen nicht gemacht wird.


 Ich schätze eher, weil es zu lange ist. Aus einem vierstündigen Film werden mit Werbepausen eben gerne mal 5-6 Stunden....


----------



## Lukecheater (28. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich schätze eher, weil es zu lange ist. Aus einem vierstündigen Film werden mit Werbepausen eben gerne mal 5-6 Stunden....


 Oder das


----------

